# New Window Display



## JBroida (May 19, 2012)

Thought you guys might like to see our new window display (well, technically begins tomorrow, but who cares about a few hours)


----------



## schanop (May 19, 2012)

I like "Please don't touch, SHARP" sign :_)


----------



## JBroida (May 19, 2012)

you'd be surprised how many people dont get that part


----------



## GlassEye (May 19, 2012)

I doubt it would be surprising, similar to a "wet paint" sign.


----------



## Twistington (May 19, 2012)

JBroida said:


> you'd be surprised how many people dont get that part



Think most people views that sing as a dare tbh. :laugh:


----------



## 99Limited (May 19, 2012)

Twistington said:


> Think most people views that sing as a dare tbh. :laugh:



One customer says to another, "Who are they kidding. How sharp can these really be?" The other customer looks at the first and says, "It's sharp enough that you're bleeding all over the place and you don't even know it." :knife:


----------



## stereo.pete (May 19, 2012)

It looks beautiful Jon, I wish you were in Chicago, but I guess I'm just selfish.


----------



## tk59 (May 19, 2012)

stereo.pete said:


> It looks beautiful Jon, I wish you were in Chicago, but I guess I'm just selfish.


He belongs here with us. You get your own pusher.


----------



## Vladimir (May 19, 2012)

:doublethumbsup::doublethumbsup:wonderful showcase 
Amazingly different people
We write and care about the product you care about people, I like your approach :bonsai:


----------



## JBroida (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Crothcipt (May 19, 2012)

I hope that "paper weight" doesn't grow legs and walk away. Great pics. Lovely display.


----------



## mr drinky (May 19, 2012)

Jon's displays are the best. I love the weathered modern look. And as for the 'sharp' sign, I think you should slice it in half and have lots of paper shavings around the note.

k.


----------



## SpikeC (May 19, 2012)

Yes, having the paper that says "sharp" cut and slightly off set would really set it off!


----------

